# Breeding 4 real



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello. 
Recently, (well about 2 hours ago) my grandma said that I could BREED my bettas. She was very serious. 
I'm here because I need to know what to purchase when I go to the loal petco or petsmart and why. I can't buy anything of the Internet so please don't say I NEED IAL. 
Also I could use a few tips. Thanks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

So Granny is OK with 100 mason jars scattered around? hmmmmmm.......


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yah. She seems to have taken interest in the world of bettas. I mean she has been really suspicious. Saying "I feed each 2-3 pellets and how many drops for cleaning and males can't go together and more than 4 females can?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

With Granny helping I'm sure you will be successful ;-)


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Read the stickies - I think there is a supply list there. My needs differ greatly to you guys in the USA.
You could use dried oak leaves instead of IAL (Free. lol). They work similarly.

I'm not good at giving tips. I need You to ask me something. Lol Just remember that there is no right nor wrong way to breed. You have to find what works best for you according to the supplies and space available to you. Nevertheless trying something others have succeeded using is always a good way to start.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. I was at PC ( petco) and they had itty bitty breeding boxes. I picked one up and it said betta breeding boxes. I was like "someone kill me "


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Breeding boxes??? Never heard of bettas needing small boxes to breed. You can use/float a dry leaf or use half of a styrofoam cup, or just place a dark cover over the tank where you want the nest.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Goodluck!! Thats so exciting!!
Just make sure you figure out places to give them away to/sell them to when they grow up before you breed!
Also it doesnt really matter where you get the parents from, just make sure you look for the best form and younger bettas! The older they get the worse they seem to get at breeding


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

About the box: the instructions where put in the male and then the female and wait. And this was a about a 1/2 gallon tank. 
About what aemaki09 said, thanks.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

it's not like breeding guppies or anything else, the little breeding boxes they sell are not going to cut it. Read the stickies, check out betty splendens and do some more research. Then once you have a pretty good idea of what's involved come back and ask your questions. It's not as simple as putting two fish together.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The box: I know. I was trying to say that the box was wrong and the people who made it where wring


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Lol a box how concerning ... any ways stickies are a good place to start there are many ways to breed betta so pick a method and ask about it here  thats the first step


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok. I'm a beginner. I want the easiest way, that will bring me healthy fry.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

bryanacute said:


> Ok. I'm a beginner. I want the easiest way, that will bring me healthy fry.



Still very open ended... you could do it in a 10 gal breeder method or you could do it natural or you could do it in a bucket or you can do it shallow... every way will render healthy fry if you care for them. Its usually about what is most appealing for me I like smaller 5 gal bins bare bottom, planted and shallow.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Natural?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Natural method - ask OFL for details.
I use semi natural; I use round plastic tubs about 13g. Fill it half way, jam half of it with anacharis. Put lots of daphnia and some tubifex (both will die/be consumed). Leave it out side under a shade for about 3 weeks. Siphon as much gunk out and at least 50% water then refill with new water. The tub should be filled with lots of tiny critters.

Put some more tubifex, put in the male. One week later introduce the female. When spawning is done, take female out. If male is a good daddy, I leave male with fry long term. If not I artificially hatch eggs. Remove male and pour in fry (after they're free swimming). Pour a small amount of daphnia then feed egg yolk daily.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

The female I originally planned to breed- SIP


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

bryanacute said:


> The female I originally planned to breed- SIP


I just read your signature......the date is incorrect:

S.I.P. Wally and Rose (Rose, Died 11/27/12)

today is the 26th


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Whoops.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I spent over a thousand dollars on my first set up.. and I am still spending >.< Eek!

I didn't go as cheaply as possible (rather see the pair/fry in the breeding tank/grow out tank than them in a dark tub), etc.. 

2 10 gallon tanks - 1 for plant/infusoria growing, 1 for spawning
2 30 gallon grow out tanks 
2 double stands for the tanks
2 very large and shallow rubber containers to hold the cups for grow out
1 large industrial stand for the rubber containers
6 heaters, plus a spare
2 air pumps - 1 with 4 prongs, 1 a single pronged one to use for placing air into shipping bags
Valves to control air flow
Lots of airline tubing
2 containers to grow out BBS
3 sponge filters, plus a spare
Medication for fungus
AQ & Epsom salts
Huge container of Prime water conditioner
A good digital camera

Will need lots of live plants - ones that Petco/Petsmart don't carry - typically you will buy these online.

Will need live foods - hatch your own BBS, I have 2 different worm cultures going on as well, which you may have to buy all those online, as stores tend not to carry cultures.

Also have "weaning" fry food that will help transition between live foods to pellet food.

Have multiple different types of pellet food - I personally have the easier to find Omega One, Attison's, NLS Grow.. and then some that you have to order online that are the best quality you can find out there... Black Gold, Pro Grow, and some specialty ones from the IBS store. They are for different stages - they need top quality food to help keep them healthy and grow.

IAL or oak Leaves- I am not using Oak leaves as you need so many of them, it's impossible for me to get enough from just 1 or 2 trees that I have around. IAL will make a big difference, and help keep fungus from attacking the eggs. That is an online order...

Figure out what you want to use to house the juvies in once they become aggressive - either glass jars, beanie containers or even the 32oz deli containers. Will need approx a 100 at least, possibly more depending upon how much you cull and how big the spawn is. These you tend to purchase online from ebay/AB/direct from the manufacturers, etc.

And I really can't even list all the smaller things you will need like turkey basters, shrimp nets, multiple thermometers, etc.

Expect your electric and water bill to go up some.

You will need to find a way to warm the jars, which could be anywhere from 10 to over 100 - depending on how many babies you choose to cull (kill). Either a space heater to keep your room above 80* constantly or using more tanks/containers to place the jars in with a heater or two. 


I highly highly suggest researching for a long while before attempting to breed - you will learn that you will need to spend a couple hours at the least each day doing water changes and general care - you will also need to be able to feed multiple times a day, so if you have school/work you will need to find a system that lets you have time to do what you need to do in life, and still be able to feed during the day and do water changes when you get a chance. It will take a lot of time and patience to breed.. and even with the best set up, your pair may not be successful at spawning so you may end up having to replace the pair with another until you do get successful.

I'm not saying not to do it.. but it's not as easy/simple as it sounds. If money/time/space isn't an issue than by all means, research and go have fun breeding! But if any of those 3 are a problem then you may want to look deeper into whether or not you want to breed.

Do you have a plan on selling the fish? If you can't purchase online, are you going to be able to get a paypal account? Post ads/pictures on different sites and ship the fish properly? Will need boxes, packing materials, certain types of bags, heating packs (which can get expensive, not to mention most likely need online purchasing to get multiples and not spend as much money), foam sheets to cut, tape, etc. Have accounts such as a separate email, AB, Ebay and elsewhere if possible. You will have to make sure you can send them properly and safely - otherwise you will lose money for any death as you will either have to refund all the money (in which you lose the cost of your shipping materials and the price of shipping), or replace and you will lose the price of shipping materials and the cost of the replacement fish. If you can't sell/ship online, the only alternatives would be trying to find a local fish store that will purchase the juvies (you won't get much, most likely store credit or usually less than a dollar per fish), or placing ads in the newspaper/craigslist.

I took a couple months to make sure I had everything one needs to breed, and even with 20yrs of fish care and breeding of other species and lots of experience with bettas I still had a ton to learn about breeding bettas - and I'm still learning.

People do it differently, I personally don't want to make my set up to look/feel like it's just a business, why I prefer glass tanks over the rubber tubs, as I like to look at my fish. 

But as far as buying items from just the stores near you - it's impossible to get everything you need from them. Online purchasing will need to happen to get the proper equipment/foods/plants/etc. 

I wish you luck, lots of people here will be able to give you advice, but make sure to read all of the stickies on top and do lots of research elsewhere, find groups on FB too that have breeders there that can help with questions as well. Just take it a bit slow and make sure you have every duck in a row before you jump in.
I made a list of every little thing needed, no matter how insignificant it is.. and then recheck it over and over to make sure you aren't missing anything. Then you can find out how to obtain everything without going online. 

I honestly can't give you any "right" way to breed, as others mentioned, there are a lot of different ways. I found a set up that works best for my space and time - but it will differ from yours. Get a list going, then if you are needing advice, post the list here and others will tell you if you are missing items, or alternatives, where to get things, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

After reading Myates' post, I think I want to spay and neuter my fish! :shock: Wow, that is a LOT of equipment and work!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol... luckily they can't get to each other 
And really, there is so much more than that.. but it's worth it if you are serious about it. Just not something that one can half a-- it and expect a good outcome... have to be able and willing to spend at least a couple hours a day cleaning tanks/cups and general maintenance, feeding. Why I am only sticking with two spawn tanks right now.. maybe expand in the future if I wish, but two will keep me busy daily


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. I was thinking the same thing as LittleBlueFishlets


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I just threw it out there.. whatever I could remember off the top of my head lol. 

There are many ways to go about breeding them, but they all still require money, lots of time and patience, and space. Those expenses were mine, which is based off of how I chose to breed. But you will spend minimum a few hundred to get started.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Box sounds way too small, I use super cheap 5 gallon buckets with rope handles from Walmart, they are perfect. Cheapest spawn tank imo.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes I was Turing to say that the box breeding was improper. Sorry


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you can't buy anything online I suggest you check what you can get before you attempt. 
Live fry food is important and some can only be found online. 
I too have spent thousands of dollars on setups and fish, it's a big commitment and it should not be taken lightly. 
Even if you go the "cheap" way (whatever that is!) breeding will still require a lot of you. My last spawn gave me over 80 fish which all had to be jarred and had their water changed everyday. It's exhausting and sometimes it'll seem all you do is take care of your fish. 

Research, research, research and make a decision if right now is the time for you to breed bettas. Not because you're allowed means you should.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Basically that's all I do. Take care of my fish. My mom has yelled at me 4 paying 2 much attention 2 my fish. So i had a talk w/ her about betta needs. She now totally understands they need attention.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You made a comment about you not being allowed to have a filter because of the price.. how are you going to afford breeding? Can easily go over $500 to set up... make sure you know exactly what is needed, get a price for each item and then show it to your grandmother and see what she says before you get too attached to the ideal of breeding. Make sure it's even possible, because if a filter is not allowed, I can't imagine her allowing half of a room to be given up to heaters, lights, tanks, filters, etc.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I've done tht before. Write down prices when we've fine groceries shopping, show'd her when we got home and once I've done enough to prove I can get the stuff she takes me out.


----------

